# Abandonment VS. Safety Scenario Removed Temporarily



## Chimpie (Aug 31, 2010)

The Abandonment VS. Safety Scenario thread has been removed temporarily.  It will be put back into the forum once I have cleaned it up.

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 31, 2010)

The thread is reopened, but if we have to close it  again the people responsible will be getting a one year vacation from  this forum.


----------

